# Need advice about WDW trip...all DVC or stay first night at Vistana Villages?



## Denise L (Aug 22, 2006)

I am getting a headache trying to sort out our Thanksgiving trip to Orlando. Help, please. I need a vacation!

We are DVC members, so we have a reservation there for the first 5 nights in a 2-bedroom at BCV, and we are waitlisting the same resort for the last night. Otherwise, we'll have to move to SSR  . Now, I was thinking, well, if we have to move, maybe I should just save the 36 points and stay off-site somewhere for the last night, but then 1) we have to move off-site and 2) we miss using the Magical Express bus service to MCO. If we rent a car at MCO when we arrive, then Magical Express is less interesting, BUT, the luggage handling is worth using Magical Express because we don't have to carry our bags any further than the resort lobby on our last day! A huge plus!

Okay, so then I was thinking, we arrive into MCO at 9:10 pm on a Saturday night. By the time we get to BCV, it will be past 11pm. Should we just stay anywhere off-site (I can book a 1-bedroom at Vistana Villages for $166 total) and then move to BCV the next day after going grocery shopping? I could rent a car at MCO and return it on-site so we can still use Magical Express on the way back.  I keep the 61 DVC points for that Saturday night this way, which are worth at least $610 on the rental market.

Saturday night: 61
Sunday night: 32
Monday night: 32
Tuesday night: 32
Wednesday night: 40
Thursday night: 36 (SSR) or 40 (BCV)

Disadvantage...possibly three resorts in 6 nights, ugh!, so stress on my high functioning autistic kids, but maybe good for them  ?  Advantages...money savings ($450), get to sneak a peek at Vistana Villages for future reference.

There must be a way to work this out. I could also just keep what I have, and hope that the BCV waitlist comes through.  Should I just stop thinking about it?!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yikes, I hope your wait list comes through.  Can you reserve room at beach club hotel or Yacht club?  At least you wouldn't have to travel so far.  Or maybe you can waitlist at Boardwalk too?  I'm not austic and I wouldn't want to move 3 times for such a short trip.  Good Luck...

Are you doing the dining plan?  I'm struggling with that for our December trip?  Any thoughts.  I have a 9 year old that has more adult tastes so I'd probably have to buy her an adult package.  Just not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, I got this great car rental deal through Hertz by using the desk at the military hotel.  I can't think of the name of it but the one with the word "green" in it.  It was half the price of Orlando.  So we are using ME for our trip but wanted to explore Florida a little so we rented a car.  Also, there is a rental desk at the Swan/Dolphin hotel.  Just some ideas.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 22, 2006)

you can stay at Hilton HGVC for around $100 for 3 nights if you take the tour.


----------



## debraxh (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I hate to even change rooms so changing resorts would really be a pain for me.  Since it's not real out of pocket cash (even though the points are worth more) I would just keep the reservation and hope for a cancellation for the last night.  If that doesn't come through you could always stay at Vistana that last night since you'd have to move anyway.  You could always go to a TS presentation to check it out 

And relax, it'll work out.


----------



## capjak (Aug 22, 2006)

I would definitely not stay at BCV on Saturday night.  Not worth 61 points for as late as you are arriving.  I think you could get at rate at the near by Embassey Suites and have a free hot breakfast in the morning for $150 or less. Save the points, rent them or bank them for your next trip, you'll get your waitlist.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 22, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> Yikes, I hope your wait list comes through.  Can you reserve room at beach club hotel or Yacht club?  At least you wouldn't have to travel so far.  Or maybe you can waitlist at Boardwalk too?  I'm not austic and I wouldn't want to move 3 times for such a short trip.  Good Luck...
> 
> Are you doing the dining plan?  I'm struggling with that for our December trip?  Any thoughts.  I have a 9 year old that has more adult tastes so I'd probably have to buy her an adult package.  Just not sure if it is worth it.



I probably should try a hotel room. I wonder what that will cost me? I'll look into it tomorrow when Member Services is open. I am waitlisting BCV, BWV and VWL for that last night.

We probably won't do the dining plan, because I will probably eat too much  .  I've lost 22 lbs this year and would like to keep it off for as long as possible. We tend to eat breakfast and dinner in, and lunch is easy anywhere in the parks.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 22, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I got this great car rental deal through Hertz by using the desk at the military hotel.  I can't think of the name of it but the one with the word "green" in it.  It was half the price of Orlando.  So we are using ME for our trip but wanted to explore Florida a little so we rented a car.  Also, there is a rental desk at the Swan/Dolphin hotel.  Just some ideas.



Shades of Green? Do you need to be military to get the deal through Hertz? So you actually rented from that location once you were on site? Last year, we rented from the Dolphin/Swan location. It was very convenient.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 22, 2006)

capjak said:
			
		

> I would definitely not stay at BCV on Saturday night.  Not worth 61 points for as late as you are arriving.  I think you could get at rate at the near by Embassey Suites and have a free hot breakfast in the morning for $150 or less. Save the points, rent them or bank them for your next trip, you'll get your waitlist.



Thanks for the post, Jack. I haven't heard anyone say that I will get my waitlist YET. You're the first. Positive thinking  !

All we really need for the first night is a McDonald's that opens late, and are there any grocery stores that open late? We'd want fixins for breakfast, then we'd have to check out anyhow...that's the downside.

Next time, 2008, I'll have to think out my point strategy better. Sigh!


----------



## Denise L (Aug 22, 2006)

*DH would say, not another presentation!*



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> you can stay at Hilton HGVC for around $100 for 3 nights if you take the tour.



Hi Dave,

Those presentations are educational to me  , but boring to my DH. And where could we park the kids?

I suppose I could use some of my sister's HGVC points for a night...


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 22, 2006)

One thing to consider, if you relocate from BCV to SSR or another DVC, Disney will come to your room, pick up all your stuff and deliver it to your new DVC resort. You can set it up for pick-up first thing in the morning. Go to the parks or whatever. Then go to your new resort and your belongings will be waiting for you.

Personally, I wouldn't want to move off site for one day. Too much packing, unpacking....yuck. I think that you still have a good chance for your waitlist to come thru. I just got my confirmation yesterday for a waitlist in November. 

And as far as a waste of points to stay at BVC on Saturday. They are your points. Use them how you see fit. Enjoy your vacation to the max! 

I have suggested in the past to my wife about staying at Vistana, we own Starwood too. Let's just say I won't be suggesting it again.

One more thing, did you look at staying at maybe the Swan or Dolphin?


----------



## Denise L (Aug 22, 2006)

*Swan $249/night*

tom and robin,

MS told me that they would only move my luggage and not any food, so if we had anything perishable, we'd have to move it ourselves. I guess that makes sense, but moving with food is even a bigger pain. I suppose we could just use up all the food before we move.

I did look at the Swan today...XSV discount rate is about $224/night plus taxes.  I suppose it's a lot closer than VV.

Did you actually stay at Vistana Resort or Vistana Villages?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 23, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Shades of Green? Do you need to be military to get the deal through Hertz? So you actually rented from that location once you were on site? Last year, we rented from the Dolphin/Swan location. It was very convenient.



Actually, I was looking for a hertz location and I typed in Lake Buena Vista and Shades of Green popped up.  I either used the entertainment rate or the AICPA rate.  I can't remember.   The Dolphin/Swan location was the same rate as the airport with my code.  So I went with the Shades of Green one.


----------



## KforKitty (Aug 23, 2006)

Denise

We did a Saturday night at the Swan and moved to BWV on the sunday for 5 nights.  I got a great rate on the Swan (at the Educator's rate) and although they did not advertise the service, they did transfer our luggage for us.

Kitty


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 23, 2006)

We did not stay at Vistana, not allowed. We bought into to DVC for Disney. That is where my wife wants to stay, not off site. We have stayed at Swan and Dolphin, which is managed by Starwood (The Swan is a Sheraton, Dolphin is a Westin). You do not get to use the Magical Express if staying there though. But its still in Disney and is an easy move to BCV.

Another thought, since you are arriving so late, why not just get an early flight for Sunday morning. Of course, it depends where you are flying in from. What about just getting a room at MCO and catching the magical express in the morning. 

Here is a link for some hotels specials around WDW. 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/discounts-hotels.htm#SD

Sometimes trying to save a dollar here or there is a lot of work. 

Funny thing is most of the vetern DVC'ers will tell you not to go at peak times or weekends to Disney on points. Its not cost efective, crowded, etc. This past year we have been there NYE, Mothers Day weekend , July 4th, going Labor Day weekend, Veterns Day Weekend and NYE again. There are other trips in there too, but the point is (for us anyway) use your membership to what makes you happy. We stopped fretting over trying to maximizing the points. Made us nuts after awhile...lol.


----------



## Becky (Aug 23, 2006)

We are going the same time. Saturday we move into SSR for two nights in a studio and then BWV in a one bedroom for the next five. I also have a studio booked at BWV for the Friday night but really don't want to move. The points are so high, though. At least we are in a standard view which saves some points. We may just cancel the last night and drive home on Friday instead of Saturday. We are also going to Vero in December and have VWL booked for two nights before we checkin at Vero. 

In June we arrived late one evening and booked OKW in a studio. The next day we moved to BCV. We did not want to waste the points the first night. It was easy because we packed one bag to take in that night. We were on the dining plan and did not have a lot of food. Moving was not bad for that one night, but we did drive. I hope your wait list comes through for you.

Becky


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 23, 2006)

Becky

How long of a drive is it from South Carolina to Disney? We plan on moving to South Carolina in five or so years from now. The wife and I always thought that once we did move, we would just drive to Orlando from Myrtle Beach. We are guessing about 8 hours, but really just don't know.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 23, 2006)

*Keeping our BCV and hoping for the waitlist!*

Well, DH says that by checking in at 11pm, we are only 7 hours late, and we get the full use of the room for 17 hours versus 24. He says he would rather not move and be "homeless" from 11am until 4pm the next day. And, since we have the points, why not use them. So it appears as if we will be keeping our Saturday night stay and hoping for the last night waitlist to come through. Otherwise, we will have one move and be homeless that last full day for 5 hours.

Now I can focus on other details like grocery delivery service, car rental and Magical Express  .

I think when I plan the next vacation to WDW, I can maybe stay 2-3 nights somewhere else and then check-in to a DVC on a Sunday.  We could stay off-site and do the Sea World thing or some other parks, and then move to Disney. That might work out better.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 24, 2006)

We did something similar during this past fourth of July. But we flew into Tampa (still a cheap flight). Stayed at Sand Key Resort (Starwood hotel, used points) for free for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Then drove to Orland, about an hour drive and spent the rest of the week at Saratoga. It actually was a very nice trip! Clearwater was great and Disney on the fourth was really great.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 24, 2006)

Denise,

We sometimes stay two or three nights at Marriott Horizons resort or the Wilderness Lodge or Port Orleans French Quarter and then switch over Sunday through Thursday into DVC to maximize the points. When we do this, we pick up our car at the airport (we use National or Alamo with an Entertainment discount and coupon for a long weekend rental) and then turn our car back in at the Dolphin hotel after we go to the grocery store. We use Magical Express back to the airport on Friday. It works pretty good for us.

tomandrobin, I like that idea of flying into Tampa and staying at the ocean a few days at the gulf before switching over to DVC. I may have to try that next year. I really like the Clearwater/Saint Pete beaches.


----------



## capjak (Aug 24, 2006)

WE are doing a tour at Marriott Horizon in March I think 3 or 4 nights for $199.  Than on the BCV for the rest of vacation.  Almost every year you can go from one to another TS (Hilton/Marriott/Starwood) and than to DVC and do both universal and disney.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2006)

*Great ideas!*

Yes, I will definitely plan in 2008 to stay off-site or elsewhere for a few nights and move to DVC for Sunday-Thursday. For the points for one Saturday night, I could stay 3 nights or more somewhere else, and do something else fun and interesting. Now we just have to get the time off from DH's work and the kids' school...


----------



## Becky (Aug 27, 2006)

We can be at the Welcome Center in Fl in three hours and another three hours to Orlando. We live about an hour and half from Savannah. I am guessing that Charleston would be another thirty to forty minutes to the six hours.

I cannot tell you how far it is from Myrtle Beach because of the distance and traffic from there. If I had to guess, I would also say eight hours, too.

Hope this helps.



Becky

How long of a drive is it from South Carolina to Disney? We plan on moving to South Carolina in five or so years from now. The wife and I always thought that once we did move, we would just drive to Orlando from Myrtle Beach. We are guessing about 8 hours, but really just don't know.


----------



## spiceycat (Aug 28, 2006)

how about the Hyatt in the airport. you would need 2 rooms - but you can still use DME.

or any of the hotels in priceline - they all have shuttles.

then go the next morning as early as possible. You will still be in the parks for opening.

it is a saturday so I also believe you will get your villa if you still want it.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 5, 2006)

*Update, VWL waitlist came through for the last night*

Just an update. Our waitlist for VWL or BWV came through for the last night (Thanksgiving). We were hoping for BCV, but this actually works out pretty good, because the last two nights cleared at either of these resorts, so we took VWL. Now we will be at BCV for 4 nights and VWL for 2 nights. I've always wanted to experience VWL with all the holiday decorations , so I think this will work out.  We are still waitlisting BCV in a dedicated 2 bedroom for all 6 nights, just in case.

Thanks for all of your suggestions!  I think it will be easier for us to stay onsite the whole time, and I'm more willing to move for two nights versus one.

I like DVC because they have waitlists and will call when they clear. The villas are small, but the location is great!


----------



## littlestar (Sep 5, 2006)

Denise,

The lodge is extra gorgeous when it's decorated for the holidays. There's a huge tree in the lobby - we even saw bell ringers one year when we were there. Take a look at these pictures of the lodge decorated for Christmas:

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/wl15.jpg
http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/wl17.jpg
http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/h_wl6.jpg

Even if your waitlist clears at BCV, I'd still go over to VWL and take a look at the decorations.

Have fun.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 5, 2006)

*Wow!*

littlestar,

Thanks for posting those photos. I have heard great things about the decorations there. We wanted to stop by last year at the same time but we were too busy in the other resort area.  I think that we will love it there! It's just moving that's a pain, but we'll try and make it simple

Any villa requests that you might suggest? I have requested non-smoking and non-handicapped. High floor? Any views to speak of? We will have a 2-bedroom lock-off.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 5, 2006)

Denise,

When we stayed in a two bedroom, we requested top floor and our unit had a cathedral ceiling in the master bedroom. It was really pretty. I don't know if they are all that way, though. It might depend on how the roof lines run.

As far as view, some people like to request lake side for the best views. 

The lobby at VWL also had a Christmas tree in it when we were there for the holidays - just on a smaller scale than the main lodge. WL and VWL are extra beautiful when they're decked out for the holidays.


----------



## spiceycat (Sep 6, 2006)

wl/VWL are really, really beautiful with their Christmas decorations!!!

glad you got what you wanted!!!

remember for grocery deliver

www.wegoshop.com   or
www.gardengrocer.com

have a great trip!!!:whoopie:


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 12, 2006)

Denise, glad the waitlist came through!  I am currently on the DVC waitlist for my December trip.  I have a ressie at SSR and hope the waitlist comes through for BCV, BWV or VWL.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 12, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> Denise, glad the waitlist came through!  I am currently on the DVC waitlist for my December trip.  I have a ressie at SSR and hope the waitlist comes through for BCV, BWV or VWL.



Good luck! We were on the waitlist at the 7 month mark when MS first opened. I was glad that VWL came through. I probably could have gotten BCV for the last night...but I guess I was torn between wanting to stay at VWL and not wanting to move for just one night, and taking my chances with BCV. I think it will work out. I just have to figure out what to do with perishables on move day and whether we will need a car or not.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 12, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> I just have to figure out what to do with perishables on move day and whether we will need a car or not.


The Lodge has refrigerated storage. The bellman in the valet area will be able to help you with that.


----------

